
The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin - full story of a 1720s startup - Nick_Smith
http://etext.virginia.edu/etcbin/toccer-new2?id=Fra2Aut.sgm&images=images/modeng&data=/texts/english/modeng/parsed&tag=public&part=1&division=div1
======
papersmith
Project Gutenberg version with illustrations:

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/20203/20203-h/20203-h.htm

------
pg
This is one of my favorite books. I've read it several times.

~~~
jmzachary
This book and "The Art of Worldly Wisdom" by Baltasar Gracian
(http://www.sacred-texts.com/eso/aww/) are my two favorite books I've read
repeatedly for over 20 years. It sounds very cheesy, but they are both like a
road map for my life. Everyone knows about "The Autobiography of Benjamin
Franklin" but few have heard of Gracian. Paul, based on your essays that I've
read, I think you would enjoy reading Gracian.

------
aglarond
I remember reading this in high school, for a book report. It is a great
source of inspiration. I'm glad it's now online. Thomas Edison is also one of
the historical figures I admire most. (An online biography here:
http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/readfile?fk_files=217855 or here:
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/820/820-h/820-h.htm)

------
rms
Thanks, I had never read this or known of its existence but I thoroughly
enjoyed it.

It's fascinating to read about pre-corporate capitalism.

